# SBS 2003 User Template issue



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Hi there,

I've created a share on the server to store Roaming Profiles (c:\profiles). I've put Default User profile in the NETLOGON folder to be detected and used when a profile doesn't exist for a user.

Ok me thinks.

Folder re-direction is enabled so that anything in My Docs is sent to a data drive on the server. This works.

However, for any new user, I've modified the User Template template Profiles tab so that it will place the user's profile (once created) in \\server\share\username and also map the Z drive to \\server\share\username\my documents.

I've used the proper variables.

The problem is that every time i create a new user, the paths defined in the User Template Profiles tab disappear. The defined paths are not retained.

I can manually set the profile path and map the drive for the user immediately after the user is created and it will work but it isn't picking it up from the template which is the point (or so I thought?)


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If you have a newsgroup reader go to microsoft.public.windows.server.sbs

You will find the best help for SBS related questions there.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Unfortunately that's so far proved pretty fruitless.

I'm doing absolutely nothing wrong unless SBS 2003 does not permit this. However, it would appear to allow it, it's just that any variables entered in the Profile path of the template such as %username% are converted to the name of the template upon clicking Apply or OK.

It's really annoying me, not to mention that following the updates, SharePoint now prompts the server admin for a username & password to view the site (which it didnt pre-updates). Upon entering both bits of info, it still doesn't let you in.

I'm tempted to ditch the roaming profile idea but it's a useful tool not to mention it does work post user creation just not from the template.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I don't use the templates for other than basic use so I have no extra knowledge to impart in that regard, the sharepoint update problem is a known issue, I will look up the fix and post back.

I monitor the sbs group and did not notice a post regarding profiles recently, I must have missed that.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Here is a reference to the sharepoint issue that I think applies,

http://msmvps.com/blogs/bradley/arc...pany-web-wants-a-password-install-961143.aspx


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

thanks for the SP issue link (that's been bothering me). will check it out tomorrow.

yeah posted on teh newsgroup (same title as this thread). it's more an annoyance because it is surely something that you would want to do. iset up a unix box with samba that allowed this on windows xp machines so doing it in a native windows environment should be easy.

i have a win 2003 enterprise edition virtual machine so might see if it allows it.

the only thing i can find on microsoft sites (and the 2003 MCSE book) about roaming profiles is that AFTER you create the user account, you can change the profile path in the individual user's properties but to me, that is a backwards step. you SHOULD be able to set it in the properties of the template.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Ah well, just because something is logical doesn't mean they would actually design it that way...

It does seem awfully short sighted of them to overlook a step that important, it would take the usefullness out of the tool if that is indeed the case.


----------

